# Vagabond Ranch Backcountry video.



## kayakww1 (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's the goods from Vagabond. Up by Granby, CO

Untitled on Vimeo * 
*

Mike Duffy
*Avalanche1.com
*Avalanche education for mountain riders.*
*


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

nom, nom, nom, nom, nom.  nice, was this video from last season?


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Looks fun. Nice fracturing around 2:10. Looks like it's a low enough angle that sliding wasn't a possibility. Did you guys do any digging to check the stability?


----------

